# Leopard Gecko Black/ bloody tail help?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

My leopard gecko looked and acted fine a bout a week ago, she went into shed recently and I noticed today her tail has gone black/red and looks very sore with some shed stuck at the end










Is this a bad shedding experience or something else?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks like necrotic tissue to me, and needs to be removed by a vet hun..... Keep your leo in a clean enclosure and get it to the vet asap....
Good luck,
Laura.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Caused by...?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Lozza.Bella said:


> That looks like necrotic tissue to me, and needs to be removed by a vet hun..... Keep your leo in a clean enclosure and get it to the vet asap....


*nods* as said by Laura it looks like for whatever reason the end of the tail is necrotic/dying and really needs sorting by a vet to remove the dead/dying tissue upto clean, living tissue ~ until it's sorted and healed would use clean kitchen paper as substrate and also in her moist-hide


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shiftyraccoon said:


> Caused by...?


could be anything including livefood bite or ripped skin allowing for infection to get in


----------

